# Home theatre hace zumbido



## crisferre1980 (Mar 18, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y tengo mi primer consulta tengo un home theater 5.1 marga stronger ya se que no es de las mejores pero bue alcanzo para eso nomas  el tema es que venia funcionando espectacular hasta que hace 2 dias empezo a hacer un zumbido mal como si fuera ruido de tension entonces empece a buscar de donde venia y desconecte todos los cables de señal y el ruido segui haciendo en el sub asi que viene de la corriente electrica y no se como solucionarlo, nose si hay algun filtro que pueda comprar para que deje de hacer ese ruido o sinplemente es por ser tan barato tambien es tan berreta mi home desde ya muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2012)

Fijate como están los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente

Saludos !


----------



## zopilote (Mar 18, 2012)

Si el amplificador esta dentro del gabinete del woofer, es muy probable que se haya desconectado un condensador, ya que son los mayores elementos  en la targeta, y la vibración le afecta mucho. Y desearia mirar el interior del home que tienes pero mi proyeccion astral es interrumpida por radiaciones solares. Asi que publica una foto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

zopilote dijo:


> Si el amplificador esta dentro del gabinete del woofer, es muy probable que se haya desconectado un condensador, ya que son los mayores elementos  en la targeta, y la vibración le afecta mucho. Y desearia mirar el interior del home que tienes pero mi proyeccion astral es interrumpida por radiaciones solares. Asi que publica una foto.


ha y la bola esta fuera de servicio


----------



## crisferre1980 (Mar 18, 2012)

wiiiiii gracias a los vagos que me contestaron la verdad me re sorprende la rapides mil gracias, bueno despues de los agradecimientos las respuestas los capas estan bien ninguno inflado ninguno quemado ni liquido afuera hasta que desarme uno de los condensadores va lo desolde y cuando lo solde de nuevo no me di cuenta del positivo y chau revento jajaj y ya subo la foto gracias de nuevo



aca  estan las fotos de la placa y del reventado jajj

sera que puedo comprar un condensador o capacior mas grande asi me filtra mejor el ruido??? gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2012)

crisferre1980 dijo:


> wiiiiii gracias a los vagos que me contestaron la verdad me re sorprende la rapides mil gracias



Pues si puede ser la capacitancia de los condensadores, tambien puedes revisar los de acoplo en las entradas, pucha esta bien reventado ese que esta en la foto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

ferchito el es chaqueño ,yo me crié en esa provincia y vago es una expresión que no es un insulto, asi se le llama a los amigos en resistencia, es una expresión amistosa , por ejemplo en cordobés a los amigos los llaman culeados ,pero bajo ciertas circunstancias también es un insulto
ejemplo de VAGO 
si anoche estuve con los vagos = si anoche me reuní con mis amigos
wiiiii  o  wii-que-ra e = expresión de asombro ,por lo general usado cuando ay buenas noticias
 haber = prestame un ratito
si bien no todos saben leer su lexico yo creo que ya con lo que explique + tu respuesta ,en el futuro los dejara de usar para que todos entendamos sus mensajes pero no te sientas ofendido pues no fue su intención,
saludos fernando ¡¡¡

PD:
    me alegro leer el  ''wiiiii'' , supe inmediatamente que era del chaco ,luego me fije y si era efectivamente del chaco,resistencia , tambien se usa ''wiii que ra e''



los invito a los dos a fer y al chaqueño a darse una vuelta por aquí y aportar sus regionalismos 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/significado-regionalismos-usados-foro-10681/


----------



## zopilote (Mar 18, 2012)

Una falla como la de soldar alreves, lo tuve a los 16 años, por lo que concluyo que o eres novato en electronica o  eres un neofito queriendo arrerglarlo para no aburrirse.
 Lo primero para enfrentar una reparacion es contar con lo mas indispensable, un multimetro, sin esa herramienta indispensable no podras repararla.
 Si tienes uno de esos, tendras primero conseguirte los pdf de todos los integrados de tu placa de potencia. Luego medir los voltajes que alimentan a estos integrados, igualmente el voltaje dc en la salida de todos los TDAs y OPAM que encuentres, con esos datos, ya tendras una perpectiva en donde podria estar la falla.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

> cuando lo solde de nuevo no me di cuenta del positivo y chau revento j


se distrajo nada mas ,me pasa y soy no un novato ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ferchito el es chaqueño ,yo me crié en esa provincia y vago es una expresión que no es un insulto, asi se le llama a los amigos en resistencia, es una expresión amistosa , por ejemplo en cordobés a los amigos los llaman culeados ,pero bajo ciertas circunstancias también es un insulto
> ejemplo de VAGO
> si anoche estuve con los vagos = si anoche me reuní con mis amigos
> wiiiii  o  wii-que-ra e = expresión de asombro ,por lo general usado cuando ay buenas noticias
> ...



 Hola rey julien como vas, lei lo que dejaste y me siento apenado por haber puesto eso pero ya lo arregle y entendi bien por ahi nos vemos amigo marsupial!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

nos vemos ¡¡¡¡¡ no te sientas apenado, pues no sabias el regionalismo chaqueño ,
si te fijas en todo el mensaje y el contexto te das cuenta que no es insulto ni falta de respeto,pues agradece mil veces que le hayan contestado
saludos fernando nos estamos leyendo¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

Por lo que me cuentas amigo es el Woofer el que pasa el sonido de la línea (lo que tu llamas corriente de línea) es por el filtro pasa bajo y pueden ser dos cosas los capasitores del mismo o el integrado que ya no esta trabajando bien y internamente esta teniendo problemas de fuga interna (cambiarlo) mismo también me a pasado que ese zumbido es que el transformador este en la ultima (fíjate si levanta temperatura) y que tensiones hay y si es superior de 12+12 es que esta teniendo problema

Atentamente SSTC

PD: no veo la placa en su totalidad tiene un integrado de 8 pines cerca de los potenciómetros??? Quisiera saber si es un filtro pasivo o uno activo!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

esa placa yo la conozco chamigo ,son tda2030 ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ y tuve un problema similar de zumbidos y me costo un peru arreglarla que al final no se que le ise ,
no tiene potenciómetros

PD:
     el problema del zumbido comenzó cuando le cambie el transformador,no recuerdo la marca


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

pero el metodo es el mismo si no ahy pote un integrado que contorle los filtros tiene que haber. me juego mas por que sea el TDA o el trafo... por que si la tension del mismo sube te jode el trabajo de los integrados de hay mi hipotesis y lo que vi


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

estas en lo correcto ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el problema del zumbido comenzó cuando le cambie el transformador,no recuerdo la marca



Concuerdo su majestad  porque me paso lo mismo si no le das a la tecla pffffff al caño el laburo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

*el consumo esta alto* porque el trafo que bobine me quedo chico y zumbaba el desgraciado¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡si el trafo esta bien o es filtro o algún tda malo que consume de mas


----------



## crisferre1980 (Mar 19, 2012)

bueno leyendo las respuestas y/o comentarios de lo vago (entiendase por amigo jajaj) tiene razon el rey tanto en chaco como en todo el nea tenemos palabras o expresiones que para la gente de capital o mas alla de santa fe no tienen ningun significado o las usan para otras cosas asi que de ahora en mas voy a escribir en neutro  hermanos latinoamericanos jajaj. lo otro si soy un novato la verdad que algo tan simple como no darme cuenta del negativo es inadmisible (que palabrita pegue jeje) pero bue me paso se exploto, lo otro si quiero arreglar mi home porque estoy aburrido pero eso no quita las ganas de aprender ni la intención  de hacerlo yo mismo o no llevar a que alguien te arregle las cosas, entiendo bastante sobre estos temas pero me falta aprender muchisimo asi que de a poco voy aprendiendo y por ultimo si tengo un multimetro y lo se usar casi en su totalidad solo que hay una cosa nomas que no se como se hace y es prenderlo jajajjajaja na (na= mentira) lo se usar lo unico que no me dedico a la electronica asi que no uso un multimetro todo los dias ni todo el dia pero me guta mucho la electronica.
de verdad y ahora si fuera de broma vuelvo a agradecer por las respuestas me sorprenden lo rapido y la cantidad asi que mañana me voy a ir a comprar un nuevo capacitor para reemplazar al reventado y ver como va si era eso o no lo del zumbido espero que si gracias de nuevo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 19, 2012)

Chaqueño no te estamos limitando no escriba en neutro expresate como hablas en la vida que tu cultura no se limite con la nuestra no es un problema mas bien yo lo veo como un aprendisaje de mis hermanos chaqueños (puede que ustedes hablen un poco en guarani por eso esa tonada)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

hey chamigo no es para tanto,acá yo soy el rey y ya arregle los mal entendidos,el compañero colombiano ya lo entendió ,ya todos tranquilos sigamos con lo que nos com*pete*(wandanara) jajajaj ,
no en serio tranquilos todos y continuemos con eso del zumbido,te comento yo soy novato y me pasa con confundir y poner al revés los capacitores ,no es algo que me pase muy a menudo,pero pasa¡¡¡¡¡¡
sin ir mas legos no hace mucho en una placa tenia marcados los capas al revés ,menos mal que me di cuenta ¡¡¡
bueno chamigo esperemos asta que compres el capa y vemos que pasa asi continuamos con eso del zumbido
saludos de su majestad el rey julien, rey de todas las cosas inclusive de los capas al revés



SSTC dijo:


> Chaqueño no te estamos limitando no escriba en neutro expresate como hablas en la vida que tu cultura no se limite con la nuestra no es un problema mas bien yo lo veo como un aprendisaje de mis hermanos chaqueños (puede que ustedes hablen un poco en guarani por eso esa tonada)



tranquilo tranquilo shoooo shooo ya amigo dejalo es solo un poco de humor ,asi como con la mulita que me quieres comer¡¡¡
ademas yo hablo en chaqueño y tengo la tonada ¡¡¡ y si me entendies mi humor lemurico lo vas a entender al nuevo compañero


----------



## crisferre1980 (Mar 19, 2012)

bueno gente cambie los capacitores puse unos mas grandes de 35v los que tenia eran de 25 y la verdad disminuyo el zumbido pero lo sigue haciendo, yo no necesito alta fidelidad en sonido solo que se escuche bien nada mas y con lo que logramos porque segui todos sus consejos esto no lo hice solo, me sirve bastante ahora otra pregunto si pongo un capacitor mas grande sera que va a disminuir mas el zumbido o puedo agregar otro tipo del filtro al sub porque repito en el unico que se escucha es en el sub porque en los demas parlantesitos satelites no se escucha gracias de nuevo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

no va a disminuir el ruido si le aumentas el voltaje de los capacitores,lo que si se puede aumentar es la capacidad del capacitor 
en lugar de 1000µf x 35 volt  podes probar con uno de 2200µf x 35 volt o 3300 µf x 25 volt


----------



## crisferre1980 (Mar 19, 2012)

a listo rey voy a hacer eso a ver que pasa capas debe ser tanto el deseo que disminuya el maldito zumbido que solo me da la impresion de que bajo y sigue haciendo el mismo jauajau bueno ya saco y voy a comprar con mas capacidad como me dijiste y posteo mas tarde


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

pero mira que no es 100% seguro ,seguro que disminuye perooooo no se si todo


----------



## crisferre1980 (Mar 19, 2012)

bueno gente ahora siiiii por fin adios al zumbido hice lo que me dijiste rey cambie por un capacitor de 35 v 4700 uf y disminuyo un poquito mas pero despues probe con otro capacitor directamente al negativo que va del sub a la placa y si cero punto cero zumbido  gracias gracias gracias muchas gracias por sus consejos ahi subo una foto de los salvadores jojoj


----------



## mivi (Jun 8, 2012)

crisferre1980 dijo:


> bueno gente ahora siiiii por fin adios al zumbido hice lo que me dijiste rey cambie por un capacitor de 35 v 4700 uf y disminuyo un poquito mas pero despues probe con otro capacitor directamente al negativo que va del sub a la placa y si cero punto cero zumbido  gracias gracias gracias muchas gracias por sus consejos ahi subo una foto de los salvadores jojoj



Hola amigo, lei el problema del home que tuviste y lo solucionaste!! Me alegro por vos, pero yo estoy teniendo un problema parecido y no me quedo bien claro lo que hiciste, me podrias ayudar. Pregunta: Esta claro que le cambiaste  un capacitor mas grande, que el que traida de fabrica... pero no entiendo como lo colocaste? solo le cambiaste ese o los dos? y respecto a la foto de la resistencia no me quedo claro como la conectaste? te lo voy a agradecer muchisimo!!!!!!!
Este es el tema que postie yo para brindarte mas info!!!!


Holo estimados y colegas ete es mi primera pregunta... Me esta pasando un problema tengo un home theater HL-HS 3281 HOWLAND (es el que trae el wofer incluido, y con el comando todo en la caja), el cual hace un zumbido, me fije en los 6 TDA que trae, aun asi me tome el trabajo de compararlos uno por uno con el multimetro (si bien no es seguro de que esten funcionado) los 6 TDA me marcan iguales, ya me fije en los 2 filtros electroliticos, con el capacheck, que son los mas grandes que estan despues del trafo y marcan bien. Alguien tiene algun ciercuito electronico que me facilite o alguna ayuda??? Desde ya muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 8, 2012)

El ruido es sin conectarle ningun audio, si es asì tienes que separar el preamplificador del tda, y luego oyes si el ruido de ese tda. Pudiera ser que la fuente de los OPAMs no estuviera funcionando. Luego tienes que coger una lupa y chequear todas las pistas, espacialmenta las de gnd, cuando esta se rompe, hace que se produzca ruido.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2012)

mivi ,para el esquema descargate la hoja de datos del tda y te guiate por esos datos
los capacitores ,,,, primero desconecta el pre-amplificador si el zumbido desaparece ,hace lo que  indico zopilote

si el zumbido no se quita ,medí si tenes tensión continua el la salida,quizás algún tda no funcione


----------



## mivi (Jun 11, 2012)

Solucionado ni capacitores, ni TDA, era una resistencia cerca al preamplificador, y un diodo de entrada.
AGRADEZCO POR LAS AYUDAS Y POR LOS CONSEJOS GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 11, 2012)

siempre por eso hay que ir separando etapas para ver de donde proviene el ruido,


----------



## DannyR (Abr 30, 2014)

Tengo éste home pero el problema es que todas las salidas hacen lo mismo; primero el tipico pop de encendido (normal) y despues de unos segundos se empieza a escuchar (si se acerca el oido junto al parlante) un zumbido tranquilo como el de si tuviera un cooler la fuente o algo asi para que se den una idea.. Es raro porque todas la salidas hacen lo mismo y no podria creer que todos los yd2030 que son "6" se hayan quemado  Entonces me preguntaba que caracteristicas presenta un yd2030 o mejor dicho un tda2030 quemado?  alguien tuvo alguna experiencia similar con éste integrado para darme una idea asi poder descartar de que sean los integrados?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola

Puede, que me paso. Es que si la tensión es por encima de 15+15 se quema al subir a la mitad el volumen muere instantáneamente. 

*segundo* la disipación térmica.

*tercero* los capacitores siempre tienes que chequearlos bien.

*cuarto* fíjate que no tengas tensión continua en la salida.

*quinto* fijate que no este desbalanciada la fuente no se 13 por aca y 14 por alla la fuente tiene que ser lo mas simetrica posible y en el *pin de salida* tiene que haber la mitad de ambas tensiones.

Saludos Atte *SSTC*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2014)

Si los vas a reemplazar, cambialos por TDA2040 , o mejor TDA2050 o mejor todavía LM1875

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 30, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si los vas a reemplazar, cambialos por TDA2040 , o mejor TDA2050 o mejor todavía LM1875
> 
> Saludos !



optaría por el *2050* es mas fuerte se a comido varios trabajos pesado y es bastante bueno


----------



## DannyR (May 1, 2014)

La verdad que es para dudar de los integrados por las caracteristicas antes mensionadas, pero  me gusta para nada el disipador que traen estos aparatitos de perfil, parecen un papel  parece que vienen fabricados para que los enchufes y se quemen  voy a ver si reviso nuevamente el circuito por si me perdi de algo.. probaré la etapa de amplificacion desconectandola de todo, del pre y el volumen digital que tiene, creo que los amplificadores deberian funcionar estando tambien desconectados de eso, solo los conectare a la fuente y mediré  ahh me olvidaba, la vez pasada que medi las salidas, ninguna presento tensión, asi que a seguir investigando.. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2014)

Si, traen unos disipadores de juguete, le podrias agregar un ventilador


----------



## DannyR (May 2, 2014)

Muchas gracias por sus consejos!! lastimosamente son los integrados éstos truchos el problema  asi que a cambiar se a dicho....:cabezon:


----------

